# dh insists we don't throw away expired yogurt! wwyd?



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

We bought 3 packages of Yogurt at Sam's Club in December for dd. It was way too much, much more than she wanted to eat, so we have 2 packages left. They expired 12/29 and dh won't let me throw them out! The kids will obviously NOT eat expired food, but dh says he will eat it, that he doesn't like throwing out food because some people don't have food to eat







I know that, but I think he's pushing it a little. He tried the yogurt and he says it's fine. Again, my dd won't have any of it (dh and I agreed on that) but he wants to eat it.. he says the expiration date is really much later than the one on the box...

so.. how long does yogurt last after the exp. date? Is it safe to eat? Should it throw it out? does anyone have any links so I can print & show dh that it's NOT ok to eat expired food? (you'd think that's common sense.. LOL)







:

thanks


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Well, given that it is a month late, I would toss it. If it tastes fine and he is willing to use it, use it. I have eaten old yogurt myself, but I wouldn't feed ds the same stuff. If is whole milk and not a lowfat version, the fat helps to give it longer shelf life. You need to look at the label and see if it is a 'sell by" or a "use by" date. If it is a "sell by" that means the manufacturer requires that it be sold by that date to be considered fresh. A "use by" date means that it will be usable until that date. After that date, it is not considered fresh and may become unstable and unusable rather quickly.

Personally, even I wouldn't eat something a month out. A week, sure, but not a month.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

me too... gross... I can't understand *why* on earth dh insists on eating it!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

ummm.......i used to work at a natural foods store and would regularly eat expired food. i have eaten yogurt 2 months past its date. i think that as long as it is unopened, smells and tastes fine, then it is fine, IMO. if i ate it and i didnt get food poisoning i would feed it to ds.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm with your DH and homemademomma on this one. It has always been my understanding that if the yogurt is too old you will clearly see a spot of mold on top when you open it. I'd eat it and provided that it was okay, I'd probably even give it to my son...

I seem to remember another thread about this...let me see if I can find it.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

my mom got soooooooo sick from expired yogurt once. she literally thought shewas going to die. i was 8 y.o., it was terrifying. i have had a healthy respect for dairy products ever since.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Okay, I *knew* that I had responded to this same question before. I cut and pasted this from a thread from over a year ago...

"I had the same question with some Yo Baby yogurt just last month. I was given a couple of cases because it was close to the expiration date. I called Stoneyfield Farms (their "800" number should be on the packaging) and they told me not to worry. The date on the package is a sell-by date, not a use-by date. If properly stored it should be good for at least a couple of weeks after that date. The easiest way to tell? When you open up the yogurt, if it is bad it will have a little spot of mold growing on top. No mold means its fine. The customer service rep from Stoneyfield Farms even said that the mold wouldn't hurt you if you accidentally ate it, but that they don't reccomend it simply because it may adversely affect the taste."

HTH!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

I have used expired yogurt in baking. They were 3-4weeks past due, but smelled and looked fine. I put them in muffins, and the muffins were great. I felt more comfortable cooking with it then feeding it straight to dd. But, I agree that if it looks and smells fine, then it probably is.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

I have heard yogurt is okay upto a month after sell by date if it smells and looks ok. On the other hand, my dad shops at the local Sam's here sometimes, and he complains that alot of their food does not seem fresh when he gets it. I would toss it after a month, and remember to check the sell by dates in the future especially if stocking up. I think you can put fresh dairy, like yogurt in the freezer and pull it out when you want to eat it, too, but I am not sure what that will do to the live cultures.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

I ate some month-old yogurt recently and it did taste a little more sour than usual, and the texture wasn't as nice, but no tummy upset...

Carolynn


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

As long as it's got live bacterial cultures, and it smells and looks normal, it should be fine. If it's pasteurized, I'd chuck it, but then again I refuse to eat pasteurized products anyway


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

Especially if it is unopened, it is probably okay. Yogurt keeps amazingly well if it hasn't had contact with spoons, air etc IME. I would go by smell and consider it absolutely safe for baking with if it doesn't smell gross. Try it for a pancake batter. Yummy. Or let your dh eat it. Soon.


----------

